# Making your Replaceable Battery via Smartphone last Longer



## theFOoL (May 26, 2017)

So I bought an OEM Battery Charger for my LG G4 and to think I got bad Battery Usage out of just charging via USB. I bought the *Battery Charger* and got 2HRs of SOT with the Exception with the Right Original Battery. So in the end I decided to buy 4 Extended Batteries and so far All ok good. Look at *My Thread* @*XDA Forums

*


----------



## P4-630 (May 26, 2017)

Want your battery to last longer?

Turn off 4G and use 3G when no fast mobile internet needed.

It works, I have my phone at 3G and my battery lasts much longer than when on 4G.


----------



## theFOoL (May 26, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Want your battery to last longer?
> 
> Turn off 4G and use 3G when no fast mobile internet needed.
> 
> It works, I have my phone at 3G and my battery lasts much longer than when on 4G.


Which phone?


----------



## P4-630 (May 26, 2017)

rk3066 said:


> Which phone?



Galaxy S7


----------



## theFOoL (May 26, 2017)

LMAO Dude i Titled it as Replaceable Batteries only! of course Disabling 4G is going to save Batt.


----------



## P4-630 (May 26, 2017)

rk3066 said:


> of course Disabling 4G is going to save Batt.



Well use 3G then, so you won't run out of juice that fast.


----------



## theFOoL (May 26, 2017)

Of course... but this is for Replaceable Battery Phones which is fading away sadly

My LG G4 with a TQTHL 10,000 Battery





And still @39


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 26, 2017)

rk3066 said:


> Of course... but this is for Replaceable Battery Phones which is fading away sadly





rk3066 said:


> My LG G4 with a TQTHL 10,000 Battery
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty sure you have been warned for multi/double/triple posting in the past. Any more of this, and your posting rights will be removed.


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 26, 2017)

Understood me forgot


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 26, 2017)

I cant make heads or tails of this thread...


----------

